# Best Polish /Filler for Black cars



## singy33 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a black Audi a4 convertible which I have recently bought. The paint work looked excellent at first, but since I have started polishing with autoglym SRP, the bonnet shows lots of tiny white chip marks, which i presume are because the SRP is filling them and making them visible because the SRP is white.

Just writing to see what would be the best polish/filler to clean the bonnet and hide/mask these tiny stone chips so that I can then put a sealant and wax over it.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think there is such thing sorry. You can't mask stone chips.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Black hole Mark that will help.
You might need to remove the SRP first though.
Try using some IPA and wipe it down.
Unfortunately it might be problems in the future also with waxes and the like. But if you can keep the topped off with black hole. The Lsp will not sink in so deep.
Gordon.


----------



## singy33 (Dec 9, 2008)

Alty17 said:


> I don't think there is such thing sorry. You can't mask stone chips.


They are only very tiny white dots, when I bought the car last week they werent visible, so I presume they masked them somehow. Ive only done less then 200 miles in the car since, so they havent been caused by me.



caledonia said:


> Black hole Mark that will help.
> You might need to remove the SRP first though.
> Try using some IPA and wipe it down.
> Unfortunately it might be problems in the future also with waxes and the like. But if you can keep the topped off with black hole. The Lsp will not sink in so deep.
> Gordon.


Thanks gordon, where can i buy black hole from? What is IPA?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I personaly would stop using the SRP as I found it a nightmare on Mrs Concours Panther black Ford Focus.

Danse Wet Glaze would be my recommendation,although I still have a soft spot for 3m Imperial Hand Glaze , but be warned its a _very_ old school product you will have arms like popyeye after, but the product delivers.You'll need to top both products, the DWG has the ability to go under a sealant which most glazes you can't do this with.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

singy33 said:


> They are only very tiny white dots, when I bought the car last week they werent visible, so I presume they masked them somehow. Ive only done less then 200 miles in the car since, so they havent been caused by me.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


probably been done with t cut colour magic and a decent wax over top. i used the same trick on my panther black focus. looked like glitter on front end till done. problem is its a very temporary fix. disappears when you next wash the car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I use SRP on a whole host of cars, with and without stone chips, and I cant say I've ever experienced the polishing filling little marks unless it has been applied too thickly in which case it will form a chalky residue which will find its way into small paint voids... much the same as with many products.

With the SRP, which if you have swirl marks is one of the best option by hand for its combined light abrasives and filling nature that saw it come out on top in a hand polish test, you have to work it on small areas at a time with a small amount of product... 1' square area and work with medium to firm pressure for a minute or two per area to fully work the polish in order to get the best from the light abrasives it contains, then buff off the residue.

To deal with any residue trapped in the chips, a little All Purpose Cleaner would be my choice, and a cotton bud or similar detailing swab to get into the small holes...

If you really want to change over from SRP then Black Hole recommended above is an excellent choice... I didn't find it quite as effective as SRP for filling and all round paint correction but it is a joy to use, smells great and leaves a little extra wettness which suits dark colours well


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

singy33 said:


> They are only very tiny white dots, when I bought the car last week they werent visible, so I presume they masked them somehow. Ive only done less then 200 miles in the car since, so they havent been caused by me.
> 
> Thanks gordon, where can i buy black hole from? What is IPA?
> 
> ...


Tke Daves advise on the APC and the Cotton buds. More redly available than IPA. If you require the black hole you can get it most places but here is a link below.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/poorboys-black-hole/prod_494.html
Gordon


----------

